# july photo contest/help me decide - a or b?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the lighting and Maxes facial expression better in the B photo. Both are cute though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

B is my favorite too.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll vote B aswell. Cute puppy and kiddo too!


----------



## DaisyBell (May 22, 2009)

Both are great, but B gets my vote as well.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Well gee this doesn't even seem to be a contest but a runaway win. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

I like B as well-- By the way, was that picture taken in Tionesta more specifically off of Salmon Creek Rd.?? It looks familiar to me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I almost missed him in A...B might not be the better pic, but it's the better pic of Max...Maybe if you cropped A? I like your Scrapblog work too. Nice siggy.


----------

